# China: "Spray that Gay Away"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can not wait for the lefty outrage.......









https://www.hrw.org/report/2017/11/15/have-you-considered-your-parents-happiness/conversion-therapy-against-lgbt-people


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay, I'm confused.

Does the gay person spray it on their bodies as a prophylaxis to stop being gay, or does a straight person buy this as a non-vital attack defensive tool? I mean, my wife and I have a taser and pepper spray, but neither come with a warning to "use on straight attackers only."

Oh, and the can should show more rainbows...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, I'm confused.
> 
> Does the gay person spray it on their bodies as a prophylaxis to stop being gay, or does a straight person buy this as a non-vital attack defensive tool? I mean, my wife and I have a taser and pepper spray, but neither come with a warning to "use on straight attackers only."
> 
> Oh, and the can should show more rainbows...


Yes I think there should be at least one rainbow in the upper corner.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yes I think there should be at least one rainbow in the upper corner.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No not in the upper corning we need to put it front and center so it can be bold and all up in your face about it just like Gay activist are these days!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

It should also be in a Fuschia colored packaging as well cause hell pink is too generic and aint good enough!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, I'm confused.
> 
> Does the gay person spray it on their bodies as a prophylaxis to stop being gay, or does a straight person buy this as a non-vital attack defensive tool? I mean, my wife and I have a taser and pepper spray, but neither come with a warning to "use on straight attackers only."
> 
> Oh, and the can should show more rainbows...


You did not read.....


> to study the effects of spraying oxytocin up the noses of homosexual men to see how it affects their sexual orientation.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Disclaimer....

No I am not a homophobe, I got several friends who are gay and most of the time they are pretty cool about it and I am a live and let live kinda guy. But sometimes they do get a little too embolden and in your face about their gayness and sometimes I have to remind them they are being that way. Just having a little fun with this as a straight white guy who is the most unreprisented and least priviledged faction in todays society.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh crap thats for real huh? I thought it was just anbother parody someone came up with! Yeah the left is gonna blow a gasket over this no doubt.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> You did not read.....


Well, of course not. I live near Madison, Wisconsin. I have heard about gays, communism, Black Lies Matter and revisionist history since I moved here in 1968.

To me, the joke was more important than what all of the gays in the USA think.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mistakes are bound to occur here, a drunk gay guy may pick this up, and use it. Kills on contact, It has an extremely fast knockdown too.

Extremely fast knockdown. Kills a broad range of crawling insects. Contains active ingredients for rapid kill action and residuals to keep killing for up to four weeks. Light, outdoor fresh scent.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll take a case of that I think gays are queer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well this board will be shut down for sure. All the closet gays and liberals here will have a fit and turn you in. Gay opposition is considered a hate crime after all.

ETA: FBI hate crime statistics from 2015

Sexual-orientation bias (Based on Table 1.)

In 2015, law enforcement agencies reported 1,219 hate crime offenses based on sexual-orientation bias. Of these offenses:

62.2 percent were classified as anti-gay (male) bias.

19.3 percent were prompted by an anti-lesbian, gay, bisexual, or transgender (mixed group) bias.

13.8 percent were classified as anti-lesbian bias.

2.9 percent were classified as anti-bisexual bias.

1.9 percent were the result of an anti-heterosexual bias.

Gender-identity bias (See Table 1.)

Of the single-bias incidents, 118 offenses were a result of gender-identity bias. Of these offenses:

75 were anti-transgender.

43 were anti-gender non-conforming


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again..a male human being who wants to stick his penis in another male human beings anus is 100% mentally ill.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again..a male human being who wants to stick his penis in another male human beings anus is 100% mentally ill.


You can't say that @Slippy. It's politically incorrect. However you may call it traveling the Hershey Highway.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

In the words of the late Sam Kennison. 
“How can one man look at another mans hairy ass and find love?”


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enough of this fagotry already!!!!


----------

